# Give me some ideas.



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I have 8 skulls that do not have lower jaws and are not hollowed but are painted/stained to look old/rotted. I would like to incoporate them into my yard but not sure as to what to do. 

I thought about drilling holes through the top part of the skulls and stringing rope through them and then Hanging 3 or 4 of them from the garage lights. Another part of me wants to skatter them around the front yard or use some of them on my graves. 

What else can i do with them.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

If you drill the holes - you could use them for the tops of spears or stakes placed in the yard as sort of entrance posts.

You could use them to build a skull fountain.

Always placing them against, around, near tombstones is a nice touch.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

or find a branch that you can hang them from
I had to dig this out to take pic


----------



## zumbee (Sep 27, 2008)

You could attach a candle to them and they would look really good in a witch scene.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought about hanging them from the branches of my scarecrow but i thought it would be too much on one prop. 

I am at work so i can't see the pic Lilly, but i'll check it out when i go home. 

I have been thinking about bringing a few to work to decorate my cubicle.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Skull fountain or graveyard decor, I'm having a similar issue with 10+ foam skulls I got on sale, I'm thinking of suspending them on twine from the trees in my swamp... Too many skulls is a good problem to have!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Funny story about the skulls... I forgot to change my shipping address on my props that i ordered online so everything got sent to my parents house (i didn't realize this till yesterday now mind you). So my brother shows up with this box and i have no idea why it was delivered to the their house or what it could be (because i am expecting everything to be delivered to my new house). So i open the box to find a bunch of smaller boxes so i ask my brother to open one of the little white boxes to see what it is inside while i unpack the rest to see if i can find an invoice or something. All of a sudden i here my brother sort of in a loud yell/screech... "HOLY S#*&!! ITS A HEAD!!!". Suddenly it hit me that these were the skulls i had ordered and that i must have given them the wrong address. So before i even saw the skulls i knew they had to look pretty realistic for my brother to flip like that. He almost dropped the one in his hands. They really do look awesome. I'll have to try and post a few pics when i get the chance.

What is a skull fountain? Is there designs for it anywhere?


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I had thought of doing a bone collector. Using a couple of skulls attached to his shoulders. Front and back or maybe one each. One on each knee cap. One ( might have to slice this one thin ) on a big, wide leather looking belt. Like the center of a buckle. Various " tools " hanging off the belt and in scabbards...etc. Along with a rag he uses to wipe his hands and tools that he keeps folded over with one side tucked down the inside of his pants. Maybe even a scalp or two. Various other bones completing his " armor " . He's a biggin. Bald head with only a thin braided ponytail. I'm not usually into the gore, so don't know that I'll ever make him. I think he'd be great in a movie though lol


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone have blueprints for a skull fountain?


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

bignick said:


> Anyone have blueprints for a skull fountain?


Something like this? My how-to


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Trix (Oct 6, 2008)

I used some skulls last hear and cut holes in the top to fit them over tiki torches. Waaaay cheaper than the ones you can buy in stores and they created some nice light and needed heat.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I decided to hang them from my driveway lanterns and front porch lantern.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We sometimes put a skull or two in the planters on our front porch for Halloween. We leave the dead plants in there with them - gives a nice effect in an old abandoned graveyard kind of way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We sometimes put a skull or two in the planters on our front porch for Halloween. Along with the dead plants, it gives a nice effect in an abandoned graveyard kind of way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry - didn't meant to post the same thing twice. My computer is a little slow (as I am first thing in the morning)


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay tonight i tried to start and make my skulls hanging from a rome bundle thingy, and unfortunately i can't figure out a way to feed the twine through the holes i drilled in the skull. Does anyone have a link or an idea that can help me achieve this look i am going for?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Tape the ends of the twine, or get floral wire (or any thinner, stiff wire...electrical, soldering wire)..tie the twine to it. Feed the wire through 1st & it will hten pull the twine through. 

What Roman bundle thingie? WTH? Do show...
wait- using twine? nononono-
GLUE GUN , SON! GLUE DA SOMABEECHES!
LOL.. I need sleep. I am losing my mindddddddddd...........


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i figured out how to thread the twine through my skulls. I like the end result a lot. I only have one picture as of right now but i plan to take more.

Here it is


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good nick...
If you have any more of those skulls you can fins an old book glue them to that and then get one of those LED pillar candles glue that on top and set it by a tombstone too.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a bad idea but i used all of them already. They are all hanging from my outside lights. They looks so creepy this morning leaving for work.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Put them on spears with melted candles.....or on torches


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I already figured out what i am doing with them but thanks anyways rottincorps.


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the skull fountain.


----------

